# feeling so messed about,



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Family of five ment to be moving to auckland in 3weeks,
All packed up ready to ship sold a lot of our things or gave away, 
Gave notice to landlady have to be out by 3march,
Thing is the company my partner got his contract from said over the phone that they will happily pay for our flights an we could pay them back from wages, so we took them up on the offer and went along got our visas which cost over €2000 sold our things just to have enough money for accommodation an food when we arrive, and money for shipping, so as you can imagine money is tight, we're not working here in Ireland and that's why were making the move to better ours and our childrens future, 
When the time came to let the company know they can book flights as agreed they said they couldn't recall saying such thing, now there not answering phone to speak bout it,
We dont no who to turn to, sorry for rambling but need to put this out there,


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Perhaps you should have had it writting in the contract outlining the obligations of the company. Never count on anything unless it is in writing and signed. Doesn't sound like a good start to your adventure. Hope things look up from here and the employer turns out ok. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks, to be honest I'm not feeling to confident in the company so off to a bad start really,ino theres nothing we can do cause it wasnt in writing and thats what we get for trusting people, 
I guess we will just have to do our homework on it again we cant stay in ireland we put all we have into this, will keep you posted though on our outcome,


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

What line of work is your husband in? Of course, if finances get tough, there are other options. I see your partner will be working in Henderson. That suburb would certainly be cheaper than the North Shore and it would be an ok suburb to live IMO, especially if you are just starting out. You could then survey the lie of the land and move to wherever best suits from there??? Although, I guess you wouldn't want to move your kids from school to school.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

michellelouise28 said:


> Family of five ment to be moving to auckland in 3weeks,
> All packed up ready to ship sold a lot of our things or gave away,
> Gave notice to landlady have to be out by 3march,
> Thing is the company my partner got his contract from said over the phone that they will happily pay for our flights an we could pay them back from wages, so we took them up on the offer and went along got our visas which cost over €2000 sold our things just to have enough money for accommodation an food when we arrive, and money for shipping, so as you can imagine money is tight, we're not working here in Ireland and that's why were making the move to better ours and our childrens future,
> ...


Has your husband got any written contract with a firm start date, job title, responsibilities, agreed salary, holiday and sickness entitlement etc ?
Surely you've not gone ahead on the basis of a verbal offer over the phone or Skype. ......not what you wanna hear but could well be a scam.


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes his work contact is all in writing we needed that to get our visas, 
Its just the accommodation agreement was said over the phone,


----------

